# home made habitat decor items



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

So after watching some of Creek Valley Critters videos on youtube, I've decided that I would love to create an enriching play tank for my mice. But I'm having some hiccups. Building something isn't the problem, but what to finish it with... that's the issue.

I don't want to leave unfinished wood in there because it will only absorb accidents and start to reek. I want something that'll last. So I wanted to finish and seal the wood so that its easier to clean.

I was thinking a lacquer or varnish finish. I've tried mod-podge, but it has not been cooperating even in the least. The mod-podge just dries tacky and everything is sticking to it.

Now the only thing I'm concerned of is... once cured is a varnish finished wood work safe for the little mouselings?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure where you live, but this is a US product. I like this stuff so far, used it last year on an oak staircase. It's held up well, and the nice thing is the cats could be on it the minute it dried, with no problem. Cats, if you are not aware, tend to apply moist, yucky objects to nice things in a home, every spring, so it has done a great job of keeping the wood sealed.  Think they also have it in small containers. http://www.vermontnaturalcoatings.com/o ... or-finish/


----------



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, I do live in the US and found a location that can ship it to me here in California! is it a fairly thick application? I don't mind doing a couple coats, but the stuff I've been trying to use, its like coat after coat after coat to get that nice fully sealed and smooth finish. So I would love something that's like 2-4 coats and done & beautiful.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm, I thought it was about the normal thickness for similar types of applications. Thick stuff tends to not dry well and/or adhere properly here in the humid south, so I would have automatically avoided anything claiming less coat coverage. It did dry fast, and we used two coats, light buffing in between, but I would go three for something that was going to be washed as often as a mouse item. 
What I love is how that staircase smells now. Seems to let the wood fragrance right through. Attracts the cats too. I can often find all five cats arrayed on the stairs.

*Edit* After two coats...









Big file photos of just the first coat. Ignore the unfinished sides of the staircase.

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/ThatC ... brary/Cats


----------



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

That does look very nice. Thank you. I think i will definitely give this stuff a try


----------

